# Left Handed Valve



## hamishb (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody out there remember where was the left handed valve in the engineroom of the British Might ??(K)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

There was an engineers song called " The Stop Valve was Left Handed " none were ever made >

Derek


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

I sailed on the Shell Loader for a time in the late 50s, she was built in 1929 as the British Thrift, her cargo valves at the time of building were left handed, these, as they wore out through wear and tear were replaced by right handed valves. There were still some left handed cargo valves on the ship when I sailed on her.
Bruce.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I was on an old coal burner where the main stops were left handed they also had a long stalk on the valve itself which slid into a central guide which was supported by three arms from the bottom of the valve seat , her engine was built by Blairs.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Come to think of it all valves were left handed, what would a "Cuddy Wiffer" do!!


----------

